# Dubworth VW Festival, 6th-8th May 2016, Oulton Park, Cheshire



## Chino (Sep 12, 2011)

The UK's most scenic race circuit, Oulton Park, would like to welcome you to Dubworth VW Festival on 6th-8th May 2016. Enjoy a weekend of entertainment, track action including the Fun Cup, camping, traders, show and shine and club stands. Come and join us for a fun filled weekend in the beautiful Cheshire countryside with full on site facilities and amenities. More information coming soon.

Got a club that wants to attend? Drop us an email with your club name, contact details, along with spaces required and vehicles you'll be bringing at:[email protected] !
Please send trade enquiries to: [email protected]

Free Autojumble stalls, all you need is your entry ticket. Please email [email protected]
Please note, no regular traders in the autojumble please.

Keep up with our Facebook page here! https://www.facebook.com/Dubworth-47...19104/?fref=nf

Tickets available: http://dubworth.co.uk


----------



## Chino (Sep 12, 2011)

We are pleased to announce the categories for our Classic Show and Shine. All vehicle entries must be 20years or older. By taking part in the Classic Show and shine you will also be invited to perform a parade lap of the track on the Sunday. The categories are as follows:

-Best in show Aircooled
-Best in show Watercooled
-Best 50's vehicle
-Best 60's vehicle
-Best 70's vehicle
-Best 80's vehicle
-Best 90's vehicle
-Best Bug
-Best Bus
-Best Ghia/Type 3/Type 4/Other VW (or coachbuild)
-Best Buggy/Baja/Kit Car
-Best Rat
-Best Mk1 Watercooled (of any classic VAG group vehicle, Golf, Passat, Polo, Audi 80 etc.)
-Best Mk2 Watercooled (of any classic VAG group vehicle Golf, Passat, Polo, Audi 80 etc.))
-Best Mk3 Watercooled (of any classic VAG group vehicle Golf, Passat, Polo, Audi 80 etc.))
-Best Non-VW (Audi/Porsche/etc)

In addition to the above we will be awarding a trophy for best Club stand (cars of any age, but all must be VAG group).

We will also be having a bicycle show and shine, as well as a bicycle race around the track on the Sunday morning, with a trophy for the winner

If you'd like to take part in any or several of the above, please email for an application form: [email protected]


----------



## Chino (Sep 12, 2011)

We will be joined by the VWDRC at Dubworth!



















We are extremely pleased to announce that the Brads Cancer Foundation team will be at Dubworth! 
The team will be selling raffle tickets to win a beetle at the end of the show season throughout the weekend and taking donations for an extremely good cause.
For more information or to donate, please visit the Brads website 

http://www.brads.org.uk/


----------



## Chino (Sep 12, 2011)

As the first of our entertainment announcements, The Nix will be rocking the Dubworth Bierkeller with some Indie/Alternative rock!










The Nix

Check out their video for Luna 




The second of our entertainment announcements, The Loose Change Buskers will be taking over the Dubworth Bierkeller throughout the weekend during the day, raising money for Cancer Research UK. Fancy a break from the show? Why not head to the Bierkeller for a cold beer and enjoy some tunes with the guys 










https://www.facebook.com/loosechangebuskers/?fref=ts

And now the third of our entertainment announcements! 
THE BRIGHT BLACK are a funk and soul inspired pop band who have hit Manchester's live music scene with force and quickly built a following of fans.
The Bright Black's mantra of writing songs to make you dance has resulted in them building a reputation for ensuring a high energy, upbeat, soulful performance.

https://www.facebook.com/TheBrightBlack?fref=ts


----------

